

Compiling a list of website monitoring tools - dzello

What do you use to monitor your website uptime and performance? Pingdom or something else?
======
aashay
We use Wormly for external monitoring. The one thing it has going over Pingdom
is that they do outbound calls too, not just texts. It's nice to have that
layer of redundancy (on top of PagerDuty + Nagios for internal monitoring).

------
shaba
My company has tried quite a few, but in the end settled on Panopta. No false
alerts which many of the others suffered from. Very helpful support staff. And
pretty in-depth and complete feature set.

------
dzello
We use Pingdom for some things but the UI is a bit awkward and drill-down
analytics doesn't seem possible.

------
maestrofjp
New Relic (powerful) or Site Uptime (basic and cheap)

------
marcomassaro
NewRelic is good

